
Ask HN: When do you think Amazon will enter the food delivery business - totaldude87
Or should they?
======
dudul
It already has. You can have food delivered from Whole Foods which is owned by
Amazon.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Sure, but... what if I want food from Sprouts? Or just from some generic
place, without paying Whole Foods prices? Amazon would like some of that
action, too. They know we're not all going to buy from Whole Foods just
because Amazon will deliver it.

~~~
greenyoda
> Amazon would like some of that action, too.

Why would they? Is food delivery a profitable business? I get the impression
that all the current food delivery businesses are losing money and are being
financed by VC investments.

And even if it is a profitable business, is that a business that Amazon would
want to invest in building up, compared to all the other things that they
could potentially invest in (e.g., growing AWS)?

